# The Cult of Jiraiya



## Serene Grace (Dec 5, 2018)

It is a official this is a thing

There is a war on our hands 

We were sitting back and watching the Jiraiya slander reach unhealthy, but we finally came to the decision that enough is enough. We will be taking steps to make Jiraiya the face of the NBD while pushing aside a few other less significant others. Common alliances are the Minato and Naruto fanbase

If you wish to enlist contact me, and you shall be added to a spot where we as a cult can plan our next move. Roles and ranks will be assigned to certain posters that we see fit to handle the position
Current roster:

@Zero890
@Isaiah13000
@Orochimaruwantsyourbody
@Matto
@The_Conqueror
@Android
@Buuhan
@Turrin
@Hazuki
@ShinAkuma
@Bonly
@JuicyG
@Shazam
@Sixth Ranger
@Reviewing Logic
@Omote 

Either fear, join or be left in the dust with the other low kage fanbases

Choice is yours

[HASHTAG]#MakeNFJiraiyaAgain[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 5, 2018)

Unite in the name of Jiraiya, one piece, one harmony

[HASHTAG]#MakeNFJiraiyaAgain[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Dec 5, 2018)

It's time to give up friend 

JIraiya is done, just look at the reprobates in your ranks :



The Death & The Strawberry said:


> @Zero890
> @Isaiah13000
> @Orochimaruwantsyourbody
> @Matto
> ...



The anti-Jiriaya league though more compact, is comprised of both logic and vividly eccentric personalities. 

Troyse
Myself
Worlds 
Munboy 
Blu Ray

Five Lions vs a pack of sheep. The battle has already been won & lost. Not even the dislike button will save you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 5, 2018)

Ziggy Stardust said:


> The anti-Jiriaya league though more compact, is comprised of both logic and vividly eccentric personalities.
> 
> Troyse
> Myself
> ...


All I see is fear naysayer

May the body of Jiraiya compel you

What you have witnessed is merely childs play

The real war has just started


----------



## King1 (Dec 5, 2018)

The cult of jiraiya might have the advantage in numbers but the opposing side have more quality on their side with the likes of
@Blu-ray 
@WorldsStrongest 
@Munboy Dracule O'Brian 
@Ziggy Stardust 
And yours truly


----------



## Buuhan (Dec 5, 2018)

Ziggy Stardust said:


> It's time to give up friend
> 
> JIraiya is done, just look at the reprobates in your ranks :
> 
> ...


A response befitting one who is feeble. Repent in the name of Jiraiya repent.


----------



## Tri (Dec 5, 2018)

matty and charmed don’t rlly post so I’m content with being in my own little bubble that is the Sasori fan base thnx


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 5, 2018)

@Shazam 
@JuicyG 
@Hussain 

Can't believe i forgot brothers in faith


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2018)

What are you going to do about this guy though?


If he turns out to be the J man?

Would you accept him? Would you not?

Regardless every time he shows up he has a new J man feat, let alone other feats that can be implied to the J man due to sharing the same style.

Also current J man before his death easily is above MS users and was the strongest of the Sannin.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 5, 2018)

Sure, I guess.


----------



## Kisame (Dec 5, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> @Shazam
> @JuicyG
> @Hussain
> 
> Can't believe i forgot brothers in faith


Don't forget my boy @JiraiyaFlash


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 5, 2018)

Shark said:


> Don't forget my boy @JiraiyaFlash


Yes a less active member but still a crucial one

@Veracity as well 

Though the light of Jiraiya still shines in them


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 5, 2018)

Its essentially uchiha fans that hate all others 

Although I'm a fan of Shisui and young obito


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 5, 2018)

Everybody stand for the national anthem

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 5, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> We will be taking steps to make Jiraiya the face of the NBD


Im sorry but where have you been since 2017?

Youre a bit late to this party


----------



## Jad (Dec 5, 2018)

I still think 'till this day that Tsunade has the biggest following on this forum bar none. Most of the users you listed are massive Tsunade fans and will debate her over Jiraiya any day of the week. That being said I usually lump you into a Sannin fanbase.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 5, 2018)

SIGN ME UP!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sumu (Dec 5, 2018)

Count me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buuhan (Dec 5, 2018)

ShinAkuma said:


> SIGN ME UP!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Good to see you have accepted the light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Dec 5, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> What are you going to do about this guy though?
> 
> 
> If he turns out to be the J man?
> ...


The prophesied time where Jiraiya returns is upon us. Soon he shall return and confront Orochimaru. Orochimaru will revive Itachi with Edo Tensei, at which point Jiraiya will solo Itachi, Orochimaru, Hokage Kakashi, and Wheel Chair Gai.


----------



## Buuhan (Dec 5, 2018)

Sixth Ranger said:


> Count me in


Welcome may the light of Jiraiya shine upon you.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Dec 5, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> What are you going to do about this guy though?
> 
> 
> If he turns out to be the J man?
> ...



I swear to christ if they ruin Jiraiya and his epic death/sacrifice by putting him in to the trash heap that is boruto I will hunt down whoever is responsible and force them to dip their testicles in to hot oil.

Boruto has ruined enough and I will not stand for them ruining the likes of Jiraiya, Kakashi or Gai.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 5, 2018)

I and @Speedyamell will join if we get better treatment for Sakura

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I and @Speedyamell will join if we get better treatment for Sakura


whoa, Whoa, WHOA!


already might leave if this is the case


*Spoiler*: __ 



there shouldn't be BINDING stuff like this especially since the J man has no connection to that pink thing


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Dec 5, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I and @Speedyamell will join if we get better treatment for Sakura



I mean logically most Jiraiya stans are Sannin stans which includes Tsunade, and Sakura is an amped version of Tsunade, therefor she gets good treatment from said stans.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Dec 5, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I and @Speedyamell will join *if we get better treatment for Sakura*



So not a particularly attractive offer for the Cultists.

They have to support the pinked haired battered wife, so that one or twos idiots can join their cause.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2018)

Ziggy Stardust said:


> So not a particularly attractive offer for the Cultists.
> 
> They have to support the pinked haired battered wife, so that one idiot can join their cause.


I mean I'd easily join a Tsunade FC and BattleDome rep

gotta repek them SENJU/UZUMAKIS

I just don't like Sakura 

idc how many people call her apparently "greater" then tsunade



~Kakashi~ said:


> I swear to christ if they ruin Jiraiya and his epic death/sacrifice by putting him in to the trash heap that is boruto I will hunt down whoever is responsible and force them to dip their testicles in to hot oil.
> 
> Boruto has ruined enough and I will not stand for them ruining the likes of Jiraiya, Kakashi or Gai.


read the manga

not saying it is a masterpiece or anything but just read it to get a sense of KK since you got to keep tabs on anything related to Jiraiya

I for one want him to be a clone and not the J man himself

so then we can wank him here with all his new feats while 

still maintaining the J man's hero death

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 5, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> J man before his death easily is above MS users and was the strongest of the Sannin.


No to all of this


----------



## Omote (Dec 5, 2018)

It always amuses me how one of the worst teacher figures in Shounen has a religious cult 

Keep worshiping a failure of a Shinobi that could only teach Naruto how to make a bigger Rasengan in the span of 3 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Dec 5, 2018)

What a pitiful little gathering. 

The cult of Kakashi outnumbers this sad clownfest in numbers, intellect, diversity, personality, wealth, power, influence, and most importantly, prestige.

Those of you in the cult of Kakashi, you know who you are. We don't need these classless gatherings in order to get things done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2018)

well now that we are here I always wondered what oil ninjutsu was?

water release? its own release

some sage thing?

what is it?


----------



## Shazam (Dec 5, 2018)

Yeah well Jiraiya is almost definitely Kashin Koji who is going through weird developments like Tobi did revealing himself to be Obito after everyone thought he was dead .. down the line. Just watch.


----------



## Buuhan (Dec 5, 2018)

Shazam said:


> Yeah well Jiraiya is almost definitely Kashin Koji who is going through weird developments like Tobi did revealing himself to be Obito after everyone thought he was dead .. down the line. Just watch.


Damn that’s gonna ruin his character. I’d hope kishi would prevent something like this.


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 5, 2018)

This is a charade. You guys were a cult from years ago 

And you've been losing ground since then


----------



## Topace (Dec 5, 2018)

The Gaara Regiment will watch from the safety of Suna. We will allocate resources as needed!


----------



## King1 (Dec 5, 2018)

You guys should make a fanclub


----------



## Shazam (Dec 5, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Damn that’s gonna ruin his character. I’d hope kishi would prevent something like this.



I think it might do some bad, but I myself want to see Jiraiya fight again (and know its him for sure). He wasn't involved in many bouts in the Naruto manga. And if he's in Boruto, he could eventually display some abilities that would solidify his position of strength above where he was in previously. 

But we will see. There is just too many similarities between them that he shows every time he's on panel.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Damn that’s gonna ruin his character. I’d hope kishi would prevent something like this.


Son, Clone, Himself from another dimension, J man's arm turned evil?

regardless wanks for future feats to be used here shall be had

his fire still burns


----------



## Kisame (Dec 5, 2018)

King1 said:


> You guys should make a fanclub


There already is a Jiraiya fanclub, it's called the Naruto Battledome.


----------



## Buuhan (Dec 5, 2018)

Shazam said:


> I think it might do some bad, but I myself want to see Jiraiya fight again (and know its him for sure). He wasn't involved in many bouts in the Naruto manga. And if he's in Boruto, he could eventually display some abilities that would solidify his position of strength above where he was in previously.
> 
> But we will see. There is just too many similarities between them that he shows every time he's on panel.





Reviewing Logic said:


> Son, Clone, Himself from another dimension, J man's arm turned evil?
> 
> regardless wanks for future feats to be used here shall be had
> 
> his fire still burns


ahh new feats is always a plus everything else aside


----------



## Topace (Dec 5, 2018)

Has the Kisame Battalion really backed you guys into making a cult?


----------



## Phenomenon (Dec 5, 2018)

I'll stick with the Itachi brigade even though it's slowly fading out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Omote (Dec 5, 2018)

Legion of Sakuratards let's represent


----------



## Buuhan (Dec 5, 2018)

Omote said:


> Legion of Sakuratards let's represent


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 5, 2018)

Omote said:


> Legion of Sakuratards let's represent



I feel like 3 people cannot be considered a legion.


----------



## Omote (Dec 5, 2018)

ShinAkuma said:


> I feel like 3 people cannot be considered a legion.




You think we don't have operatives working in the far reaches of the world spreading the message of pity for such an awful character?

You'll realize our true strength when we trick everyone on this forum into thinking Sakura is rikudo tier


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Dec 5, 2018)

ShinAkuma said:


> I feel like 3 people cannot be considered a legion.


Maybe they could become known as The Legendary Three?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2018)

Omote said:


> You think we don't have operatives working in the far reaches of the world spreading the message


Oh trust me I do

they are called   SS fans


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm glad i'm one of the few recognized for leading the fight against Jiraiyautism.



Ziggy Stardust said:


> The anti-Jiriaya league though more compact, is comprised of both logic and vividly eccentric personalities.
> 
> Troyse
> Myself
> ...



I believe if the 4 of us, excluding Blu-ray, unite that Jiraiya wank will come to and end.

They try to seperate us by bringing up topics we disagree on (Kisame vs Sasuke, Madara having Amaterasu etc) as a way to divide us.

If we see past their foolish tactics, we can topple the Jiraiya wank tower, as we are the better debaters, the most logical, the most reasonable, we address every argument put forth against us, we don't cherry pick arguments in someones post and say "DURR DURR ITZ NAWT WURTH ADDRESSING HAHAGOTCHUUUUUU".

It's undeniable 4 of the names there are currently some of the best debaters the NBD has.


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 5, 2018)

Calling two people who loathe me and want me perma'd: @WorldsStrongest @Blu-ray 
Calling two people who either have a neutral opinion of me or favorable: @Munboy Dracule O'Brian @Ziggy Stardust 
(the 4 others specifically mentioned anyways)

Time to put aside our differences until we bring these people to virtual justice!!!!11!11!!111!!!


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 5, 2018)

LostSelf said:


> This is a charade. You guys were a cult from years ago
> 
> And you've been losing ground since then


Nah you trippin lost

Don't lemme get the Jiraiya goons and rough you up 

You'll be in a worse shape than eos Gai 



MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> I'm glad i'm one of the few recognized for leading the fight against Jiraiyautism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of those names except Ziggy think Jiraiya>Kisame

Just saying


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 5, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> All of those names except Ziggy think Jiraiya>Kisame
> 
> Just saying



We can address that in the future, right now it's about bringing down Jiraiya wank altogether.

See what you're doing? It's merely a tactic to try to divide us five!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 5, 2018)

Sixth Ranger said:


> Count me in





ShinAkuma said:


> SIGN ME UP!
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Brothers in arms. The Gallant shines bright in you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Omote (Dec 5, 2018)

Count me in on the Anti-Jiraiya front 

Kishimoto was a fool to expect me to care about Jiraiya's death


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Dec 5, 2018)

MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> Calling two people who loathe me and want me perma'd: @WorldsStrongest @Blu-ray
> Calling two people who either have a neutral opinion of me or favorable: @Munboy Dracule O'Brian @Ziggy Stardust
> (the 4 others specifically mentioned anyways)
> 
> Time to put aside our differences until we bring these people to virtual justice!!!!11!11!!111!!!


Why do they want you perma’d?


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 5, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Why do they want you perma’d?



Your attempts at divisiveness will not work on me!


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 5, 2018)

Come on you guys won't regret it Speedy is like twenty members themselves and he is stubborn as hell he is the perfect soldier!!!


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Dec 5, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Come on you guys won't regret it Speedy is like twenty members themselves and he is stubborn as hell he is the perfect soldier!!!


Maybe his stubbornness and determined nature can make him the Jiraiya of your Sakura trio?


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Dec 5, 2018)

MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> Your attempts at divisiveness will not work on me!


Interesting, because you’re a much better poster than them. Is it perhaps jealousy that makes them want you banned?


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 5, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Interesting, because you’re a much better poster than them. Is it perhaps jealousy that makes them want you banned?



Huehuehue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 5, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Nah you trippin lost
> 
> Don't lemme get the Jiraiya goons and rough you up
> 
> You'll be in a worse shape than eos Gai



I've been solo fighting the Jiraiya goons before it was cool and popular. As a proud follower of the real deity Toon "GG" Deva, I have nothing to fear. Especially if I have Troyse backing me up. You guys've got nothing on him.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Come on you guys won't regret it Speedy is like twenty members themselves and he is stubborn as hell he is the perfect soldier!!!


doing a deal with Sakura fans is like doing a deal with the devil

except the devil is pink and screams Shannaroo


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 5, 2018)

LostSelf said:


> I've been solo fighting the Jiraiya goons before it was cool and popular. As a proud follower of the real deity Toon "GG" Deva, I have nothing to fear.



I'm the one who popularized it, and it all started when I started linking the scan over and over of him ragdoll 0 diffing JJ Obito.

That's why all the Sannin camp have such a brutal grudge with me.

I turned him into a joke in the course of a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 5, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Maybe his stubbornness and determined nature can make him the Jiraiya of your Sakura trio?


You're a genius!!!


Reviewing Logic said:


> doing a deal with Sakura fans is like doing a deal with the devil
> 
> except the devil is pink and screams Shannaroo


Honestly, she is nowhere near as bad as people make her seem.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You're a genius!!!
> 
> Honestly, she is nowhere near as bad as people make her seem.


better yet join our side

and we *won't *join yours

sounds fair


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 5, 2018)

MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> I'm the one who popularized it, and it all started when I started linking the scan over and over of him ragdoll 0 diffing JJ Obito.
> 
> That's why all the Sannin camp have such a brutal grudge with me.
> 
> I turned him into a joke in the course of a month



See, @The Death & The Strawberry? Can't match all this overwhelming power Troyse has. Munboy, Troyse and the Third Raikage will end what Jad and I started years ago.


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 5, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Honestly, she is nowhere near as bad as people make her seem.



Cucked Naruto for the literal Sharingan equipped version of autism: Check
Total bitch: check
Says criminally stupid things like her being at KCM Narutos and EMS Sasukes level: Check
Lies to Naruto about something fucking beyond massive: Check

She's irredeemable, she's fodder, and she will always be hated by the entire Naruto fanbase.


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 5, 2018)

A Sakura fanclub is good Every fanclub is good except a Karin fanclub. 

But nobody's that crazy to make one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buuhan (Dec 5, 2018)

LostSelf said:


> A Sakura fanclub is good Every fanclub is good except a Karin fanclub.
> 
> But nobody's that crazy to make one.


Oh man do I hate her character. Irredeemable in my eyes.


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 5, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Oh man do I hate her character. Irredeemable in my eyes.



Karin was Kishimoto personified in the manga.


----------



## Omote (Dec 5, 2018)

Almost everything past Pein arc is pure and utter garbage

I'm probably in the minority of thinking the idea of aliens in Naruto isn't stupid but man the execution was garbage 

Don't even get me started on how the main characters acted during the FKS 

I wanna know what Kishimoto was smoking when he thought making a character with all of Sakura's worst traits x20 was a good idea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2018)

J man's genjutsu ability is underrated 




Omote said:


> Almost everything past Pein arc is pure and utter garbage
> 
> I'm probably in the minority of thinking the idea of aliens in Naruto isn't stupid but man the execution was garbage
> 
> ...


they should've just introduced said aliens via the Boruto movie then the series later on

no Kaguya fight

just mentions of her battle with Hagoromo and Hamura

keep her just a mentioned villain who was sealed away and died


I mean Momoshiki's episode 65 execution was greater then Kaguya's in terms of him actually having character

plus Urashiki has character too

plus they would be able to do THE LAST with the tenseigan stuff without people wondering why Kaguya never had it since they never saw Kaguya period


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 5, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> better yet join our side
> 
> and we *won't *join yours
> 
> sounds fair


Hmmm... There is something wrong about this proposition...


MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> Cucked Naruto for the literal Sharingan equipped version of autism: Check


I mean she made it clear that she didn't love him like that more in a brotherly way


MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> Total bitch: check


She wasn't one the whole time part one made it possible for character growth and she is more realistic than most.


MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> Says criminally stupid things like her being at KCM Narutos and EMS Sasukes level: Check


She said something along the lines of I can finally stand beside them


MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> Lies to Naruto about something fucking beyond massive: Check


She was trying to get him to stop chasing after Sasuke.


 MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> She's irredeemable, she's fodder, and she will always be hated by the entire Naruto fanbase.


She is well liked in Japan. Not irredeemable either. Plus Kisame was basically fodder against Gai and only ever shines against jinchuuriki. I mean that statement may be childish/wrong but so are you. Being egocentric you refuse to see things from others point of view but want people to see yours. I mean I won't spend any more time on this subject considering your opinion, as well as mine, is unlikely to change.


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 5, 2018)

Omote said:


> I wanna know what Kishimoto was smoking when he thought making a character with all of Sakura's worst traits x20 was a good idea



Who....?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2018)

Oh by the way KK also has sage mode eyes

but here he was using it to see through a frog's eyes then for it to be confirmed as sage mode


which makes me think if Jiraiya had this sight feat  (I know sage mode gives better sensing regardless)


----------



## Omote (Dec 5, 2018)

MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> Who....?



Karin.

Her existence hurts me


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Dec 6, 2018)

There is no cult of Gai...
We just live the moment giving zero fucks and don't waddle in this nonsense..
Sprint into the setting sun with the waves hitting yoyr face....
Youth.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Dec 6, 2018)

Omote said:


> Almost everything past Pein arc is pure and utter garbage
> 
> I'm probably in the minority of thinking the idea of aliens in Naruto isn't stupid but man the execution was garbage
> 
> ...



The manga would have been infinitely better had Nagato been the actual final villain and the Pain Arc been the final arc. Obviously would take some rewriting before that to make that happen, but would have been much better off. That was at least at a point where the power scaling hadn't gone full retard. Was still absurd IMO at that point, but didn't go off the deep end yet. Kinda like the Android/Cell arc for DBZ before it went off the deep end and then crashed and burned in the Buu arc(and now Super, which is just as garbage as Boruto. Can tell Kishimoto really inspired by DB/Z, even followed the path of an incredible part 1(DB/pre-shippuden), decent enough start to part 2(Saiyan through Frieza/Up through Pain Arc for Naruto), then just crashing and burning after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Dec 6, 2018)

~Kakashi~ said:


> The manga would have been infinitely better had Nagato been the actual final villain and the Pain Arc been the final arc. Obviously would take some rewriting before that to make that happen, but would have been much better off. That was at least at a point where the power scaling hadn't gone full retard. Was still absurd IMO at that point, but didn't go off the deep end yet. Kinda like the Android/Cell arc for DBZ before it went off the deep end and then crashed and burned in the Buu arc(and now Super, which is just as garbage as Boruto. Can tell Kishimoto really inspired by DB/Z, even followed the path of an incredible part 1(DB/pre-shippuden), decent enough start to part 2(Saiyan through Frieza/Up through Pain Arc for Naruto), then just crashing and burning after.


I think while ending it after Pein would have been better than what we got, too many things would be unsettled and a hiatus for Kishi to get things organized for a Part III after Pein was defeated would have been best. He actually had many good character designs, backgrounds, jutsu, and world building left for Kage Summit and early War Arc. It was that the plot and scaling just got awful and completely out of control bad for me. I think he needed to take a break and get his ducks in a row for the final few acts, so he could wrap up Sasuke/Kyuubi/“Madara”/Danzo, with the option of concluding Kabuto/Zetsu/Kisame/other villages/Bijuu/side characters, and do it without destroying the power scale and creating a million plot holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Dec 6, 2018)

Is @Azula interested?


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Dec 6, 2018)

Omote said:


> It always amuses me how one of the worst teacher figures in Shounen has a religious cult
> 
> Keep worshiping a failure of a Shinobi that could only teach Naruto how to make a bigger Rasengan in the span of 3 years


And better base stats, and Jinchuriki abilities, and some genjutsu resistance, and some sealing etc lol.

The dude was keeping up against Akatsuki about as well as Kakashi when he got back. 

But Naruto's feats never count here so I get it lol


The Death & The Strawberry said:


> You'll be in a worse shape than eos Gai


there no call for dissing the Mighty Guy. His honor is unquestionable. 

The Gallant one was a friend to all Konoha shinobi and we should live his example.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 6, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Interesting, because you’re a much better poster than them.


----------



## Speedyamell (Dec 6, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I and @Speedyamell will join if we get better treatment for Sakura


PREACH!


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Dec 6, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I and @Speedyamell will join if we get better treatment for Sakura


For speedy....He already says Sakira in WA is KCM and EMS level and has god tier speeds and shit...
I'd be genuinely afraid of the 'Fair" treatment he'd want of Sakura over the already outlandish stuff he says...


----------



## The Great One (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't care about Jiraya cult, But for my crusade against Uchiha's... I can always use some minions.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Dec 6, 2018)

finally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Omote (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi no Ishi said:


> And better base stats, and Jinchuriki abilities, and some genjutsu resistance, and some sealing etc lol.
> 
> The dude was keeping up against Akatsuki about as well as Kakashi when he got back.
> 
> ...



Come on man, I know he got all of that but you really can't tell me you weren't expecting more jutsu and were completely satisfied with his TS progress 

Compared to Sasuke who had 100000 jutsu and was still developing more, it's very disappointing that Naruto couldn't get any jutsu besides rasengan and shadow clones.

Kind of baffling that Naruto couldn't at least get some variants of Jiraiya's hair jutsu, or any of the Fuuinjutsu he had

Kishimoto's writing makes Jiraiya look like a dumbass for not even teaching him his element either


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 6, 2018)

Omote said:


> Come on man, I know he got all of that but you really can't tell me you weren't expecting more jutsu and were completely satisfied with his TS progress
> 
> Compared to Sasuke who had 100000 jutsu and was still developing more, it's very disappointing that Naruto couldn't get any jutsu besides rasengan and shadow clones.
> 
> ...



When you win every fight with rasengen and shadow clones what would be the point of other jutsus?


----------



## Topace (Dec 6, 2018)

Wait the Sakura fans are joining the cult? If so I retract my support and will join the Anti-Jiraiya league as a sponsor.


----------



## Azula (Dec 6, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Is @Azula interested?



When the cult of Jiraiya goes through other fandoms.


Let's go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Dec 6, 2018)

Azula said:


> When the cult of Jiraiya goes through other fandoms.
> 
> 
> Let's go.


How many Kisames are needed to beat Jiraiya?


----------



## Azula (Dec 6, 2018)

Shark said:


> How many Kisames are needed to beat Jiraiya?



I didn't know there would be an entrance test for this.


----------



## Kisame (Dec 6, 2018)

Azula said:


> I didn't know there would be an entrance test for this.


You're running away from the question harder than Jiraiya was running away from those three paths.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Dec 6, 2018)

Does the Jiraiya cult accept that Itachi allowed the Sage to live, and that's how it was portrayed in the manga (Kisames statement and Obito relinquishing Itachi's true motive).

And that had Itachi would have chopped off his hand, like he did to Jiraiya's peer (in reality his better)?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 6, 2018)

Topace said:


> Wait the Sakura fans are joining the cult? If so I retract my support and will join the Anti-Jiraiya league as a sponsor.


They aren't joining
And even if they did

None of us will support Sakura


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 6, 2018)

Ziggy Stardust said:


> Does the Jiraiya cult accept that Itachi allowed the Sage to live, and that's how it was portrayed in the manga (Kismet's statement and Obito relinquishing Itachi's true motive).
> 
> And that had Itachi would have chopped off his hand, like he did to Jiraiya's peer (his better)?



Cocaine's a hell of a drug!


----------



## Speedyamell (Dec 6, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Also @Speedyamell and @SakuraLover16
> 
> Sakura is now an Uchiha on top of her being Sakura so if anything your already in an alliance with Uchiha wankers
> 
> ...


You've been ranting on here all day, You could've just said you hated sakura and stepped out


----------



## Omote (Dec 6, 2018)

ShinAkuma said:


> When you win every fight with rasengen and shadow clones what would be the point of other jutsus?



I want him to win with a wider selection of jutsu, Fuuton is very underutilized in Naruto


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 6, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> You've been ranting on here all day, You could've just said you hated sakura and stepped out


she took my lunch when I was a kid

it was a tasty lunch with even dessert inside


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 6, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Sakura is now an Uchiha on top of her being Sakura so if anything your already in an alliance with Uchiha wankers


She was a Haruno first so my allegiance only aligns with her and her offspring is half Haruno so we take her as well.


Reviewing Logic said:


> heck even Tsunade in the anime ditched Sakura apparently as Sarada never met her


Tsunade left to get drunk and Gamble that's what they found her doing before so it makes since.


Reviewing Logic said:


> So yeah be proud your now SAKURA UCHIHA head of the UCHIHA clan


I don't think she's the head Sasuke is.


Reviewing Logic said:


> she took my lunch when I was a kid
> 
> it was a tasty lunch with even dessert inside


How does that make you feel? 
What kind of dessert was it?
Feel better in knowing that she now makes bomb ass desserts. She wouldn't have been able to do it without your support.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 6, 2018)

We only ask for respect not support. Promise this to us and we will help you achieve your dream in wiping out the opposition!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 6, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> How does that make you feel?
> What kind of dessert was it?
> Feel better in knowing that she now makes bomb ass desserts. She wouldn't have been able to do it without your support.


it was black forest cake



SakuraLover16 said:


> We only ask for respect not support. Promise this to us and we will help you achieve your dream in wiping out the opposition!!!


you see this?

the birthday party is us

the Sakura outside is you


----------



## Omote (Dec 6, 2018)

Sakura is the second best female in Naruto

Keep that in mind haters


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 6, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> it was black forest cake


It sounds delicious I've never heard of thaf


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 6, 2018)

Omote said:


> Sakura is the second best female in Naruto
> 
> Keep that in mind haters


I can agree with that as an Adult she be turning heads with that belly button out.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 6, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> It sounds delicious I've never heard of thaf


look it up online

and see what I lost

what was taken from me

the hole is still there


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Dec 6, 2018)

The only cult that shall prosper shall be the cult of the Uchiha, swine, with our glorious leader @Sage light and his right hand man @Hussain . 
Asspulldara solos, deal with it. 

@SakuraLover16 @Speedyamell we shall acknowledge your outlier feats and poor motherly skills if you join us.


----------



## Omote (Dec 6, 2018)

The only tolerable Uchiha is Madara 

Kishimoto sucked Itachi's dick beyond conceivable belief, Obito started a war because Kakashi fucked him, and Sasuke became unbearable after he killed Itachi


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 6, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> The only cult that shall prosper shall be the cult of the Uchiha, swine, with our glorious leader @Sage light and his right hand man @Hussain .
> Asspulldara solos, deal with it.
> 
> @SakuraLover16 @Speedyamell we shall acknowledge your outlier feats and poor motherly skills if you join us.


Hmmm, give us a little bit of time to confer. Since our beloved character has married into the family and has produced the perfect offspring we would not feel out of place.


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 6, 2018)

Kishi said he wanted Narutos progress to be on paneled

Had nothing to do with Jiraiya being a bad teacher.

Y'all downplaying him and Naruto fr


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 6, 2018)

Omote said:


> The only tolerable Uchiha is Madara
> 
> Kishimoto sucked Itachi's dick beyond conceivable belief, Obito started a war because Kakashi fucked him, and Sasuke became unbearable after he killed Itachi



Sasuke was always annoying 

Pre-VOTE II he's one of my least favorite barring his arsenal (his arsenal was fkn badass I can't deny it) but his character made me fucking sick to my ass

Post VOTE II though he's one of my favorites, he stopped being a fucking spazz, and could have a discussion without going full blown emo autist.

And ofc, his arsenal is amazing.


----------



## Omote (Dec 6, 2018)

MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> Kishi said he wanted Narutos progress to be on paneled
> 
> Had nothing to do with Jiraiya being a bad teacher.
> 
> Y'all downplaying him and Naruto fr



I see no reason why he couldn't come back with a few new jutsu and learn the rest on screen.

But then again this was the guy who made Sasuke absolutely pure evil and expected me to want Naruto to save him 

and I agree, Sasuke is a lot better Post VoTE 2 but Kishimoto really should've made him less of a dick


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 6, 2018)

Omote said:


> I see no reason why he couldn't come back with a few new jutsu and learn the rest on screen.
> 
> But then again this was the guy who made Sasuke absolutely pure evil and expected me to want Naruto to save him



Because that's blatantly not how Kishi wanted it, that's just a fact, he says it and that's how it is.

It's why Naruto caught up to Sasuke so fast, he wanted specifically Narutos progress to be on panel.

Whether that fits your subjective criteria of a "good teacher" doesn't matter


----------



## Omote (Dec 6, 2018)

MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> Because that's blatantly not how Kishi wanted it, that's just a fact, he says it and that's how it is.
> 
> It's why Naruto caught up to Sasuke so fast, he wanted specifically Narutos progress to be on panel.
> 
> Whether that fits your subjective criteria of a "good teacher" doesn't matter



Well Kishimoto is a dumbass and I will forever hate Jiraiya

All hail Princess Sakura 

Jiraiya getting bodied by Pein was hilarious


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 6, 2018)

Omote said:


> Jiraiya getting bodied by Pein was hilarious



I agree, washed up old man had no business stepping even in the same village as Pein.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 6, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Hmmm, give us a little bit of time to confer. Since our beloved character has married into the family and has produced the perfect offspring we would not feel out of place.


yes yes join them

yes


----------



## MarF (Dec 6, 2018)

Jiraiya truly was a beast, demonstrating both powers of the Rikudo Sennin.

Having Sage Mode



And eyesight so great even "Sharingan No Kakashi" was left speechless.



His power was so great he defeated Juubito without even being alive. Imagine how the 4th war would have turned out if he was actually alive.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 6, 2018)

MarF said:


> Jiraiya truly was a beast, demonstrating both powers of the Rikudo Sennin.
> 
> Having Sage Mode
> 
> ...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 6, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> yes yes join them
> 
> yes


You will regret turning us down we will destroy the Jiraiya camp. @Speedyamell


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 6, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You will regret turning us down we will destroy the Jiraiya camp. @Speedyamell





Now Shoo Shoo


Go back to your Pink cave were you belong


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Dec 6, 2018)

All hail King Jiraiya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buuhan (Dec 6, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> look it up online
> 
> and see what I lost
> 
> ...


I will not rest till a new cake is created!


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Dec 6, 2018)

MarF said:


> Jiraiya truly was a beast, demonstrating both powers of the Rikudo Sennin.
> 
> Having Sage Mode
> 
> ...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 7, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> @Zero890



He is more of a mascot than a soldier in the war, like one of Gary Oak's cheerleaders.



> @Isaiah13000



The dude who thinks Bijuu are dumb and can't use their own powers therefore Jiraiya beats them. Or thinks Jiraiya held back on Oro. 



> @Orochimaruwantsyourbody



Not serious.



> @Matto



The dude who tried to claim Gamabunta could rival the destructive capabilities of a Bijuu and implied Gamabunta could beat Shukaku in a straight up battle.



> @Turrin



He still thinks Jiraiya can beat Pain. He thinks that Jiraiya has the exact same Sage Mode capabilities as Naruto and he is willing to ignore the manga and posts providing him wrong to maintain this belief. 



> @Hazuki
> @ShinAkuma
> @Bonly
> @JuicyG
> @Shazam







> [HASHTAG]#MakeNFJiraiyaAgain[/HASHTAG]




Jiraiya needs better reps. At least UltimateDeadpool was committed enough to want to cripple me IRL because I said Pain>Jiraiya.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 7, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He is more of a mascot than a soldier in the war, like one of Gary Oak's cheerleaders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are still salty?


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 7, 2018)

Munboy right now:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 7, 2018)

Hussain said:


> you are still salty?



10 year salt!

Ages like a fine wine.


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 7, 2018)

Munboy usually has phases

Before it was anti itachi fans, anti Minato fans, anti Kisame fans, now Anti Jiraiya fans

Not too long ago he said Itachi = Jiraiya , but because he's in the anti Jiraiya fan phase he pushes aside those opinions


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 7, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Munboy usually has phases
> 
> Before it was anti itachi fans, anti Minato fans, anti Kisame fans, now Anti Jiraiya fans
> 
> Not too long ago he said Itachi = Jiraiya , but because he's in the anti Jiraiya fan phase he pushes aside those opinions



You are misinterpreting his position. He is really Anti-whatever helps Pein.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Dec 7, 2018)

Munboy is right though.

That's a sad list of supporters you got there.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 7, 2018)

Hussain said:


> you are still salty?



Says the guy who is still salty over Madara>Minato to the point where you can't even type Madara's name? 




The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Munboy usually has phases
> 
> Before it was anti itachi fans, anti Minato fans, anti Kisame fans, now Anti Jiraiya fans
> 
> Not too long ago he said Itachi = Jiraiya , but because he's in the anti Jiraiya fan phase he pushes aside those opinions



My stances are consistent, but they shape based on the credibility of the arguments and the manga support. Itachi = Jiraiya appeared to make sense if you went by some portrayal arguments. However, what didn't seem right is when one would be willing to ignore their abilities. Then there's the fact you have to completely ignore Oro>Jiraiya if you're just using portrayal. 

Then there's the Itachi lying about his capabilities vs Jiraiya which Kisame noticed. Kisame seemed unaware that Itachi defeated a stronger Sannin. Yes, the battle isn't conclusive (from what we saw on-panel), but we know the off-panel parts of the battle were enough to make Oro conclude that Itachi is stronger than himself. 

Let's break down the phases:
- Itachi fans ignored Itachi's stamina limits and thought he would be able to beat Rikudou Sennin.
- Minato fans (read: Hussain) thought he would destroy Hashirama and school everyone in the ninja war, especially Madara
- Jiraiya fans: ninja, they're saying FCD can solo a whole Bijuu. 



ShinAkuma said:


> You are misinterpreting his position. He is really Anti-whatever helps Pein.



Itachi = Jiraiya, Itachi>Jiraiya... it makes no different to Pain>Jiraiya which you are still unwilling to accept after all this time.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 7, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Itachi = Jiraiya, Itachi>Jiraiya... it makes no different to Pain>Jiraiya which you are still unwilling to accept after all this time.



LMAO

This salt, sooooooo good.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 7, 2018)

ShinAkuma said:


> LMAO
> 
> This salt, sooooooo good.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 7, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Munboy usually has phases
> 
> Before it was anti itachi fans, anti Minato fans, anti Kisame fans, now Anti Jiraiya fans
> 
> Not too long ago he said Itachi = Jiraiya , but because he's in the anti Jiraiya fan phase he pushes aside those opinions


It's not a matter of phases, he is just a troll.

You can see him saying one thing to a fanbase on one thread to get under their skin
and then you see him on the other thread saying the contrary to his claim to the other fanbase to get under their skin as well....


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 7, 2018)

Hussain said:


> It's not a matter of phases, he is just a troll.
> 
> You can see him saying one thing to a fanbase on one thread to get under their skin
> and then you see him on the other thread saying the contrary to his claim to the other fanbase to get under their skin as well....



He may be a troll but his trollishness is fueled by ancient salt cultivated in the time before youtube and netflix and Facebook, when DVD's were still a thing.

Ancient tasty salt.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 7, 2018)

Hussain said:


> It's not a matter of phases, he is just a troll.
> 
> You can see him saying one thing to a fanbase on one thread to get under their skin
> and then you see him on the other thread saying the contrary to his claim to the other fanbase to get under their skin as well....



Hussain, the king of glass houses. 

@WorldsStrongest 
@MawDezrtarsh22 

Tag whoever, you want. This is proof that Hussain actually believes his far-fetched posts.


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 7, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Says the guy who is still salty over Madara>Minato to the point where you can't even type Madara's name?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are both brothers of the rinnegan cult so the best i can say is I disagree brother 

Rinnegan>tennesigan>sharingan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 7, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hussain, the king of glass houses.
> 
> @WorldsStrongest
> @MawDezrtarsh22
> ...



Isn't that the guy whos so mad about Mads shitting on Minato that he literally has not called Madara Madara for as long as I've been here?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 7, 2018)

MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> Isn't that the guy whos so mad about Mads shitting on Minato that he literally has not called Madara Madara for as long as I've been here?



He now hypes Boruto... called him Bolt as he thought it alluded to FTG.


----------



## Tri (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 7, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He now hypes Boruto... called him Bolt as he thought it alluded to FTG.


I really wonder if Boruto will turn out to be the fastest person in Naruto history

the drama it would cause would be interesting to say the least

Minato's grandkid reclaims the throne for Minato

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 7, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I really wonder if Boruto will turn out to be the fastest person in Naruto history
> 
> the drama it would cause would be interesting to say the least
> 
> Minato's grandkid reclaims the throne for Minato



Then Hussain will finally be able to refer to Madara as 'Madara'.


----------



## Buuhan (Dec 7, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Munboy usually has phases
> 
> Before it was anti itachi fans, anti Minato fans, anti Kisame fans, now Anti Jiraiya fans
> 
> Not too long ago he said Itachi = Jiraiya , but because he's in the anti Jiraiya fan phase he pushes aside those opinions


I remember the minato phase when I first joined. I was like why is this man making so many unbalanced minato threads lol.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Dec 8, 2018)

OMG! Whats going on here folks ?


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 8, 2018)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> OMG! Whats going on here folks ?



Virtually transmitted aids


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 8, 2018)

MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> Virtually transmitted aids



This ain't the cult of Itachi homie.

Jman always uses protection. (Kyuubi condom anyone?)


----------



## Kisame (Dec 8, 2018)

ShinAkuma said:


> Jman always uses protection.


Unless Kashin Koji turns out to be his son.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 8, 2018)

Shark said:


> Unless Kashin Koji turns out to be his son.




OHHHH SNAP

I think he's going to turn out to be a clone. Not a shadow clone but like a science clone. Would fit with the narrative.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 8, 2018)

Oh man I wish KK kills Orochimaru and then Tsunade (even toss Sakura in there for good measure)

*ALL AT THE SAME TIME*

then he turns to Naruto and tells him he is a Jiraiya clone with naturally 100% only J man DNA and no added preservatives and artificial colours


that everything he can do J man could do to if he wanted 




the chaos that would cause here on the BD


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 8, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Oh man I wish KK kills Orochimaru and then Tsunade (even toss Sakura in there for good measure)
> 
> *ALL AT THE SAME TIME*
> 
> ...




Change the comment to that he's not "quite" as manly as the REAL DEAL Jiraiya and is only like 90% of his true glory.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 8, 2018)

ShinAkuma said:


> Change the comment to that he's not "quite" as manly as the REAL DEAL Jiraiya and is only like 90% of his true glory.


that would be even better and cause more rage 


and then he is like "and even with that 90% I only used 60% or less of it 


then he does this pose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Omote (Dec 8, 2018)

Jiraiya fans disgust me

How can you like such a wack character?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 8, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> that would be even better and cause more rage
> 
> 
> and then he is like "and even with that 90% I only used 60% or less of it
> ...



Oh my god it would be so HAWT!

We would need to hand out adult diapers for ALL THE POSTERS THAT WOULD SHIT THEIR PANTS due to the overwhelming rage.

They may need to lockdown the forum if that happens!


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 8, 2018)

He looks shorter then the J man which means he isn't the J man at full power

height = Jman power level 

Also


Remember when Jiraiya sealed away Itachi's Amaterasu Flames in a scroll and said he would research it

how the heck did KK get Samadhi flames?


----------



## Kisame (Dec 8, 2018)

Omote said:


> Jiraiya fans disgust me
> 
> How can you like such a wack character?


To be fair to Jman he's one of the few well-written characters in a manga with so many bad-written characters.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 8, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> He looks shorter then the J man which means he isn't the J man at full power
> 
> height = Jman power level
> 
> ...



That would be troll level 1 million if KK replicated Amaterasu and IMPROVED IT by removing the "job to samurai armor" clause.

WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Omote (Dec 8, 2018)

Shark said:


> To be fair to Jman he's one of the few well-written characters in a manga with so many bad-written characters.



Nah, imo he's one of the worst teacher figures in Shounen.

The only decent written characters in Naruto imo are:

Killer B
Tsunade
Gai
Kisame

I used to like Naruto and Sasuke but then the FKS happened..


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 8, 2018)

ShinAkuma said:


> That would be troll level 1 million if KK replicated Amaterasu and IMPROVED IT by removing the "job to samurai armor" clause.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOO


he already has Samahdi flames which acts like Amateratsu

but I am not sure so far with its feats if I can compare which one is greater

they look so far even and are described the same way

we shall see lol


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 8, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> he already has Samahdi flames which acts like Amateratsu
> 
> but I am not sure so far with its feats if I can compare which one is greater



He needs to vaporize a samurai with it saying something like "Jiraiya had not completed his research, this is as far as he got".

Make it a dozen samurai's from Kumogakure just so there is NO DOUBT!


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 8, 2018)

ShinAkuma said:


> He needs to vaporize a samurai with it saying something like "Jiraiya had not completed his research, this is as far as he got".
> 
> Make it a dozen samurai's from Kumogakure just so there is NO DOUBT!


lol every KK feat is responded with him saying J man could do it better


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 8, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> lol every KK feat is responded with him saying J man could do it better



GLORIOUS


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 8, 2018)

The bias is real.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 8, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The bias is real.



You are in the Cult of Jiraiya thread. What did you expect to find lol


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Omote said:


> Nah, imo he's one of the worst teacher figures in Shounen.
> 
> The only decent written characters in Naruto imo are:
> 
> ...




I oddly agree with this list

Naruto got annoying half way through, constantly whining about Sasuke. Just STFU and kill him y'know

Bee and the Raikage I feel were well written, I feel the flashbacks really solidified why they cared about each other so much. When the Third Raikage died I actually felt bad for Ay since his father, village and Bee is all he had.

I feel without Ay we wouldn't have given a shit about Bee, similar to how nobody really gives a shit about Gaara.

Gai was just well written through and through, good guy, thoughtful, smart despite stupid moments (like Naruto) but not sickening like him. His constant positivity in the face of adversity is what I feel made him have a larger fanbase despite being a side character. No lack of confidence ever displayed really.

Kisame is in the same boat, his personality didn't make me sick ever like Narutos or Sasukes did. Character wise he actually is *sort of* a good guy. Wants a world without lies for everyone, actually similar to Naruto in this respect, he died for that cause just like Naruto would. Sure they wanted to achieve it in different ways, but the principal was the same. He just believes in the quickest, most brutal method, the ends justify the means sort of.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Dec 8, 2018)

Jiraiyas way of peace and his will was what shaped the Ninja world through Naruto. Obito himself said that Jiraiya defeated him because it was his ideals passed onto Naruto who inturn influenced the entire shinobi alliance at such. 

Not to mention Naruto improved a lot on observation battle strategy and basics. 

It was his counterpart sasukes progression that made Narto look like h e hadnot evloved. 


And Again Jiraiyas student 
Nagato(Leader of Amegakure , Leader of Akatsuki)'
Konan (S-ranked ninja and later Amegakure leader)
Minato(Legend of konoha, village leader)
Naruto(God of Shinobi, village leader)


----------



## Omote (Dec 8, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Jiraiyas way of peace and his will was what shaped the Ninja world through Naruto. Obito himself said that Jiraiya defeated him because it was his ideals passed onto Naruto who inturn influenced the entire shinobi alliance at such.
> 
> Not to mention Naruto improved a lot on observation battle strategy and basics.
> 
> ...



Yeah yeah yeah, he's about as good a character as Itachi.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Dec 8, 2018)

Omote said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, he's about as good a character as Itachi.


Whatever floats you boat


----------



## Omote (Dec 8, 2018)

When will J-man fans realize their God is as bad as the idiot that got played by Danzo and thought Tsukiyomi'ing his brother twice was a good idea


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 8, 2018)

The best character is Neji, because in the end, Naruto proved him right.

Mister Child of the Prophecy whose destiny was greatness. 

Seriously, Naruto was good being just a kid who defied destiny. Kishi gave him a hard kick down with that destined child angle that's waaaaaaay too overused. But even like that, NAruto was fine. He wasn't as badass as his part one self when we didn't know he was destined to prove Neji right, but he was badass anyway.

But then, Kishi wasn't happy and he delivered the second kick:
GG Naruto


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 8, 2018)

Omote said:


> Jiraiya fans disgust me
> 
> How can you like such a wack character?


Bruh of all the people in the world *Sakura* fans are talking bout liking a _wack_ character?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 8, 2018)

LostSelf said:


> The best character is Neji, because in the end, Naruto proved him right.
> 
> Mister Child of the Prophecy whose destiny was greatness.
> 
> ...


lol every time it is Neji's death anniversary we all should just run around saying


"Neji was right" 


he also hated talk no jutsu



Kishi was truly scared of the anti Kishi and so he had to be killed


----------



## Omote (Dec 8, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Bruh of all the people in the world *Sakura* fans are talking bout liking a _wack_ character?



I'm not a Sakura fan

It's merely pity for what could have been 

And I 100% agree how hilarious Neji being right is, and the moment Naruto hyperventilated like a punk was the moment I didnt like him anymore. Iirc he could've brought back Sasuke to the village but didn't because..reasons 

The moment I hated Sasuke was when he left Karin, Suigetsu and Juugo for dead. That's when I didn't care about Naruto saving him anymore.

I think Sakura's second lowest point was telling Naruto she loved him, completely unnecessary imo.

Lowest for her was marrying the abusive psychopath


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 9, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Jiraiyas way of peace and his will was what shaped the Ninja world through Naruto.


Except not really 

Naruto already laid the groundwork for his own future belief system when he fought Neji.

When the guy stated "hed change the Hyuuga clans heritage of hatred when he became Hokage"

What he ended up doing was literally that scaled up 

Cant even really give Jiraiya credit for that oddly enough


----------



## TrollbitoUchiha (Dec 9, 2018)

There are two religions on this forum:

The cult of Jiraiya and the cult of Kisame.

One must pick a side.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 4, 2019)

TrollbitoUchiha said:


> There are two religions on this forum:
> 
> The cult of Jiraiya and the cult of Kisame.
> 
> One must pick a side.



Times have changed. The cult of jiraya has won, the last hero of Kisame has fallen .

we are now in the embers with only a handful of us in the resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SammySam (Apr 4, 2019)

Ziggy Stardust said:


> The anti-Jiriaya league though more compact, is comprised of both logic and vividly eccentric personalities.
> 
> Troyse
> Myself
> ...



Wish I saw some of their "anti Jiraiya" posts, apparently Troyse and Munboy had some good posts.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 4, 2019)

SammySam said:


> Munboy


Munboy is still here. but i truly feel like we got here much after our time.


----------



## TrollbitoUchiha (Apr 4, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Times have changed. The cult of jiraya has won, the last hero of Kisame has fallen .
> 
> we are now in the embers with only a handful of us in the resistance



Farewell All for One, farewell One for All.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 4, 2019)

One of the stupidest cults I have ever seen. The members denied that Jiraiya died against Pain _until _Fukasaku went to Konoha and said Jiraiya died.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 4, 2019)

?


----------

